# "My First Hairball In My Adoptive Home"



## blamethecrane (Aug 19, 2014)

My boyfriend and I adopted Flo from Buddy Dog shelter in Sudbury MA back at the end of June this year. She's 4 years old, at least the shelter thought, because she was found on the streets in Boston, MA. Today, I got home around lunchtime and decided to make myself food. I turned around and went to place some things down on my kitchen table when I saw it and all of its' gross glory.

Fur. Fur and a wet spot. 

She's never been on that table when I'm home. I'm gone for two hours and that's what I find!!?

I have to admit, I laughed very hard after I cleaned it all up.

That's the story of Flo's first hairball in her adoptive home.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad you are taking Flo's adventures around the house well and with humor! Yes, my Jack, who I have NEVER seen up on my kitchen counters was caught sound asleep up there one morning! I'd seen evidence of paw prints but never knew who the culprit was until I caught Jack up there!


----------

